# Sore in the loin area



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

What can I do for a horse that is sore on both sides of the back in the loin area?

He's on total equine supplement.

I know I'll have to get someone out to help fix it.... but not with in the next couple weeks. So what type of massage or something can I do myself for now?

He didn't have a saddle that fits him for quite a while. He was quite sore on the shoulders and all along the back. Now it's just that area. The new saddle I got pretty much fixed everything else, but just not this. But it does fit him quite well.

Thank you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Pro said:


> What can I do for a horse that is sore on both sides of the back in the loin area?
> 
> He's on total equine supplement.
> 
> ...


Have you had him checked for a bladder infection?


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Have you had him checked for a bladder infection?


No... I never thought of that. Would he show any other signs though?

Thanks.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Pro said:


> No... I never thought of that. Would he show any other signs though?
> 
> Thanks.


When mine had a bladder infection he would urinate when I rode him


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

The loin area can be very difficult to massage. I usually linament that area pretty heavily. Its such a deep, muscled area that pushing too hard can cause some trouble. Some areas where knots are presented are at the edge of your saddle pad...where his rump meets his loin. Feel around there may be a knot or two in that area. If he has been carrying tension in his loin, he will probably have a knot on the edge of his last rib. In this area, its probably best to have a professional do it. Its very easy to hurt them. Soak a towel with absorbine jr or menthol alcohol (the green rubbing alcohol) and lay it over his loin area. Let it set for a few minutes and then remove the towel.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, Thanks... I will try that.

Hopefully that will work until I can get someone out to fix him.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

also, sometimes pain in the hocks can manifest as soreness along the back, especially the loin area. A barn friend of mine knows when her older gelding needs to be injected because he will act really backsore in the loins. She gets him injected, gives him a few days off and he's right as rain for another 6 months or so.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

tealamutt said:


> also, sometimes pain in the hocks can manifest as soreness along the back, especially the loin area. A barn friend of mine knows when her older gelding needs to be injected because he will act really backsore in the loins. She gets him injected, gives him a few days off and he's right as rain for another 6 months or so.


That could be the problem... Because this is what I've been noticing: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/puffy-hind-legs-63440/ I'm not sure if it's all connected though?

His right hock is worst right now... I'm trying magnetic therapy for his legs, and some liniment I got for his back.

Poor Pro

Thanks.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Edema (swelling) is hard to pin down sometimes because no matter what causes it, gravity often makes it move lower on the horse so it is most often seen in the belly, sheath, udder, or lower limbs. Most of the time, edema in the limbs is due to standing around and not moving. My guy tends to get it worse in one leg than the other, but it will look much better after turn out, lunging or a ride. His is also not hot and he's not obviously off. Those kind of look like wind puffs. Do you notice it looking better after he gets out to move? If so, something is keeping him from moving around which could very well be pain.

Even if you don't notice him being off, lameness is often hard to catch and mysterious to diagnose. It takes a skilled pro to see it a lot of the time. Maybe time for a work up with an experienced veterinarian (note they are not all created equal! ) Good luck, kind of hoping it's all related because it's an easy diagnosis for you, vs multiple problems. Hopefully if it is the hocks, all he needs is the semi annual "lube job" to keep him tuned up!


----------

